# Dont know what to do anymore?



## themightyblues (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey im a 15 year old boy that has had extreme encopresis symptoms for about 5 and a half months now. When I was a little kid i used to hold it in a lot and as i grew up i would do it occasionally and nothing bad happened. But about 5 months ago I suddenly got excessive anal sweat, excessive gas, facel incontinence and abdominal pains. Ive done pretty much everything to smell good, nothing worked, i've been to the gastroenterologist and he said i had chronic constipation and the problem had expanded my rectum to leak out all sorts of things. He told me to take laxatives for 6 months so that the rectum would go back to it's original state but its almost been 4 months since I took the laxatives and the problem is just as bad as when it started. I have done a poo about 2-3 times a day for 4 months and nothings happened, it hasn't gotten better at all,I want my life back!!! I cant do anything fun anymore, my grades are dropping, my gf dumped me because of it, my relatives and friends all say stuff about it, can't go to parties, I feel isolated and no one understands. I've considered suicide but i'm scared of it and it would sadden my family for life, so i'm not doing that. There's about million more things I could say about how much it's effected me but I don't want to make you bored. I really need someone to talk to, I go to the psychologist regularly but I need to talk to someone that is experiencing what i'm going through. So if you know a way to help solve my digestive problem then please share, but if you need someone to talk to about it then send me an inbox, because i'll be glad to talk to someone that understands!


----------



## Demolishing-Dezz (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello. I dont really understand what you are going through. But i am 16 snd im going through trying to deal with ibs. O have looked up exactly what you have and i have read about it. Im very sorry that you are uncomfortable with your self. And probably worry about your smell and stuff during school. But that is normal alot of kids worry about stuff that will embarrass them in school. I know that i worry alot about what people will think of me when i have my extreme heat flashes in class were it makes me feel like i am standing on the surface of the sun. And then needing to use the bathroom more then a normal person. High school or middle school witch ever you are in is very hard to deal with when you have a condition that is kind of destroying your life. I know the feeling. But there are things that you can do. I read that you need to re-train your body. Like a toddler. after you eat a meal you should sit on the toilet of 10-15 minutes so that you can get into the habit of passing your stool. There is also many other medications that you can take. I really hope you will read all of this and just not stop in the middle lol. You can message me on here. And maybe we can become friends. I am so sorry that your girlfriend could not deal with the fact that you have a disorder thing like this and its very upsetting to me that someone can just break up with someone for something that is not that persons fault. But remeber if she did that then she probably was not a very good girlfriend. And for suicide? NEVERtake your life. Most people regret doing it as the are in the process of dieing and relise that they want to live the rest of there life. You have so much to live for and this one little bump in the road shouldnt make you want to lose your life. Once again please message me if you need someone to talk to i am around your age and i am going trough a disorder i have had for about 6 months and its getting worse. I am also so afraid of things an i understand what you are going through.


----------



## the misty angel (Oct 5, 2011)

Just read your story and please don't try suicide and if you are seriously considering it please contact me,a suicide hotline or someone you trust. I do not know exactly what you are going through in regards to you medical problems, but have considered suicide and attempted it in the past when I was your age and last time was 3 days ago. I am 37 and have IBS. It's extremely severe and I am unable to work but do belong to a volunter fire team. I fight fires (just like paid firefighters I am trained exactly the same and use the same gear and equiptment),and respond to medical calls (were called medical first responders). Due to the severity of my condition my hair is so fine I might as well be bald. Being female this is very hard to deal with, its made harder when a fellow firefighter made some ignorant comments over the past month. Suicide should never be an option unless, in my opinion only, you have a terminal illness. If you feel unable to talk to one or both of your parents please find someone. Most places have suicide hotlines you can call to talk to someone when you feel like death is the only answer or if you are seriously considering it. I understand how hard it is to live each day when your condition is 'difficult'. When it gets tough try saying 'and this to shall pass', eithe outloud or in your head I find it helps. I hope something I said helps and in my opinion you should see your doctor again or another if yours wont listen or keeps putting you off. I have seen 8 and am still looking, the only good one so far just works in the ER and is not a family doctor. Sincerely,Angel


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

